# Wine pump and degasser



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

To anyone who has one that will do both(RICH) HEHE, Will either of these pumps work or am I looking for something else?


CPS 1.9 CFM 1/4 HP Single Stage Vacuum Pump A/C Tool AC





2-Stage Rotary Deep Vacuum Pump 29.9"Hg 1/4HP HVAC R134






Thomas Diaphragm Vacuum Pump 12 Volt w/ Gauge Unused

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wade that first one is almost like this one from Valley Vintner 







http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&amp;Product_Code=WE-60-5500&amp;Category_Code=VP


You can also get one fitted and equipped all set up for doing it all. Check them out. 


I opted for the aspirator I got because it has a built in pressure regulator, adjustment and liquid trap. Plug and play.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

I think after the holidays Im gonna get 1 most likely from valley vintners as you have posted, I had an old picture copied to Word and the price was much higher but now they are basically the same and I know it will be better through them as I can order all the stuff. My back almost gave out picking up the 6 gallon batch of Peach Ice wine off the floor from racking it and almost dropped. Its killing me now so think its time to spend some money and save my back for work.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good reason to me Wade. Take care of that back. You only get one- at least for now!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 20, 2008)

nice tool!...for now i use gravity feeds and a small waterfall pump.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Wade, check this out

var ebayItemID = '220299191636';
var ebayItemRevisionTime = '0';
var ebayAskSellerURL = 'http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ShowCoreAskSellerQuestion&requested=prolineparts&iid=220299191636&redirect=0&SSPageName=PageAskSellerQuestion_VI';
var httpReferer = '';
var bStoresNav = false;


<TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD><a href="http://include.ebaystatic.com/v4css/en_US/e595/GlobalNavVjoOpt23_Ebay_e5957690447_en_US.css" target="_blank">
var _GlobalNavHeaderUtf8Encoding=true;

var _GH_Bta_PC=true;

< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/v4js/en_US/e595/SYS_vjo_e5957690454_1_en_US.js">

< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/v4js/en_US/e595/GlobalNavVjoOpt23_Ebay_e5957690454_1_en_US.js">

< = =text/>
Function vbCheckActiveXControl (pActXName)
aX = false
on error resume next
aX = IsObject(CreateObject(pActXName))
vbCheckActiveXControl = aX
End Function


(function () {
var _r = vjo.Registry;
_r.put('playground',new vjo.darwin.core.ebayheader.playground.Playground("playground", "getPlaygroundHtml")); _r.put('gnh_1',new vjo.darwin.core.express.ExpressCrossLinking("divCrossLink", "", "(<#1#>)", new Array('0','1','77','3'), new Array('ebay.com','ebay.com','ebay.de','ebay.co.uk'), new Array('from=R44','fromZR44'), "")); })();
(function(){
var _d=vjo.dsf.EventDispatcher;
var _r=vjo.Registry;
_d.add('body','load',function(event) { this.show(); },_r._playground);_d.add('body','load',function(event) { this.init(); },_r._gnh_1);})();


<DIV =gbhdr id=gner>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>




var RoverSyncDropped = true;var svrGMT = 1229830669102;

< =text/>div.pnav td#buyitem active, div.pnav td#buyitem a:link, div.pnav td#buyitem a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavBgHighlight.gif) repeat-x bottom right;}div.pnav td#buyitem.fc active, div.pnav td#buyitem.fc a:link, div.pnav td#buyitem.fc a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavLftHighlight.gif) no-repeat bottom left;}div.pnav td#buyitem.lc active, div.pnav td#buyitem.lc a:link, div.pnav td#buyitem.lc a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavRgtHighlight.gif) no-repeat bottom right;}div.pnavEx td#buyitem active, div.pnavEx td#buyitem a:link, div.pnavEx td#buyitem a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavBgHighlight.gif) repeat-x bottom right;}div.pnavEx td#buyitem.fc active, div.pnavEx td#buyitem.fc a:link, div.pnavEx td#buyitem.fc a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavLftHighlight.gif) no-repeat bottom left;}div.pnavEx td#buyitem.lc active, div.pnavEx td#buyitem.lc a:link, div.pnavEx td#buyitem.lc a:visited {backgroundrl(http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalHeader/imgHdrMainNavRgtHighlight.gif) no-repeat bottom right;}

<DIV id=playground style="DISPLAY: none" bIsShown="false">
function getPlaygroundHtml(){ return "<div =\"playgrnd\">




You're on the Playground | About the Playground | Give us your opinion | Go to the regular eBay site";}

<DIV id=cobrander>
<DIV =hdrCtr id=dynamicmenu-hdrCtr>
<TABLE =logobar cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>


</TD>
<TD =mr vAlign=bottom width="2%">Sign in or register</TD>
<TD id=rbt vAlign=bottom></TD>
<TD vAlign=bottom align=right>
<DIV =addls>Site Map</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
< name=erSearch =http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll method=get>< = value=R40 name=from>< = value=m37 name=_trksid> 
<DIV =h>
<DIV =hE>
<DIV =hW>a< =hfld id=satitle =1 maxLength=300 size=60 name=satitle>< id=category0 =2 size=1 name=category0>< value="" ed>All Categories</>< value=20081>Antiques</>< value=550>Art</>< value=2984>Baby</>< value=267>Books</>< value=12576>Business &amp; Industrial</>< value=625>Cameras &amp; Photo</>< value=15032>Cell Phones &amp; PDAs</>< value=11450>Clothing, Shoes &amp; Accessories</>< value=11116>Coins &amp; Paper Money</>< value=1>Collectibles</>< value=58058>Computers &amp; Networking</>< value=14339>Crafts</>< value=237>Dolls &amp; Bears</>< value=11232>DVDs &amp; Movies</>< value=6000>eBay Motors</>< value=293>Electronics</>< value=45100>Entertainment Memorabilia</>< value=31411>Gift Certificates</>< value=26395>Health &amp; Beauty</>< value=11700>Home &amp; Garden</>< value=281>Jewelry &amp; Watches</>< value=11233>Music</>< value=619>Musical Instruments</>< value=870>Pottery &amp; Glass</>< value=10542>Real Estate</>< value=316>Specialty Services</>< value=382>Sporting Goods</>< value=64482>Sports Mem, Cards &amp; Fan Shop</>< value=260>Stamps</>< value=1305>Tickets</>< value=220>Toys &amp; Hobbies</>< value=3252>Travel</>< value=1249>Video Games</>< value=99>Everything Else</></>< =3 =submit value=Search>Advanced Search</>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =brnd1></TD>
<TD =brnd2></TD>
<TD =brnd3></TD>
<TD =brnd4></TD>
<TD =brnd5></TD>
<TD =brnd6></TD>
<TD =brnd7></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD>
<TD =brnd8></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =snav>
<DIV =snavE>
<DIV =snavW id=dynamicmenu-snavW>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =snav width="1%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =fc id=browsecategoriesitem>Categories

</TD>
<TD id=ebaymotorsitem>Motors</TD>
<TD id=enayexpressitem></TD>
<TD id=ebaystoresitem>Stores</TD>
<TD id=item></TD>
<TD =lc id=item></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD =poweredBy width="100%">
<DIV id=rtm__876 style="OVERFLOW: ; WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 22px">



 < name=pmoDeals_160x22><a href="http://srx.main.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmClk&amp;lid=498710&amp;m=104486&amp;pi=284" target="_blank"></></TD>
<TD =poweredBy align=right width="1%">
<DIV id=rtm__433 style="OVERFLOW: ; WIDTH: 112px; HEIGHT: 22px">

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =pnav>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE =pnav cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =fc id=buyitem>Buy</TD>
<TD id=sellitem>Sell</TD>
<TD id=myebayitem>My eBay</TD>
<TD id=communityitem>Community</TD>
<TD =lc id=helpitem>Help</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
var includeHost="http://include.ebaystatic.com/";

< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e583/us/ebay_v4_e5833us.js">

< = =text/>
Function vbCheckActiveXControl (pActXName)
aX = false
on error resume next
aX = IsObject(CreateObject(pActXName))
vbCheckActiveXControl = aX
End Function


< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e551/us/ebaysup_e5511us.js">

ebay.oDocument._getControl("headerCommon")._exec("writeStyleSheet");
<a href="http://include.ebaystatic.com/css/v/us/legacy/ebay-nodefault.css" target="_blank"><NO></NO>
< =text/>.clBox {visibilityidden}
.clTable {border:2px solid #0098cf; margin-bottom:15px}
.clCell {padding:0 10px}
.clMsg {padding-right:10px}
.clSep {margin:0 10px}
.clLogo {padding:0 20px}


<DIV id=divCross style="DISPLAY: none">
<DIV =dynmenu id=BrowseCategories-menu style="VISIBILITY: ; : ">
<DIV =dynmenu id=Buy-menu style=": 1000; LEFT: 797px; VISIBILITY: ; : ; TOP: 30px" bIsVisible="false">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 =white>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>




Browse Categories</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Help with bidding &amp; buying</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Buyer Tools</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Reviews &amp; Guides</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>eBay Mobile</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =dynmenu id=Sell-menu style=": 1000; LEFT: 833px; VISIBILITY: ; : ; TOP: 30px" bIsVisible="false">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 =white>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>




Sell an item</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Selling Tips</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>What's Hot</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Seller tools &amp; eBay Stores</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Shipping center</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =dynmenu id=MyEbay-menu style=": 1000; LEFT: 869px; VISIBILITY: ; : ; TOP: 30px" bIsVisible="false">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 =white>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>




Summary</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Watching</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Bidding</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Selling</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Favorites</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =dynmenu id=Community-menu style=": 1000; LEFT: 831px; VISIBILITY: ; : ; TOP: 30px" bIsVisible="false">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 =white>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>




News</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Answer Center</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Workshops/Discussion Forums</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Neighborhoods</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Groups</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =dynmenu id=Help-menu style=": 1000; LEFT: 941px; VISIBILITY: ; : ; TOP: 30px" bIsVisible="false">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 =white>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>




Help Topics</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Learning Center</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Resolution Center</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>eBay University</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>Contact Us</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<DIV id=dynMenuCtr style="DISPLAY: none">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =dynmenubrdr colSpan=3>##1##</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD =dynmenubtmbrdr>##2##</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
var _oGlobalNavRTMInfo={};_oGlobalNavRTMInfo.aRTMPlacementData=[];_oGlobalNavRTMInfo.aRTMPlacementData=[{"htmlId":"rtm_html_433","isUserSignin"alse,"defaultUrl":"","GUid"ull,"rtmUrl":"http://srx.main.ebayrtm.com/rtm","maxHeight":"22","maxWidth":"122","userId"ull,"renderBeforeOnload":true,"dblclkUrl"ull,"minHeight":"0","oracleId"ull,"pid":"433","ord":"1229830669102","minWidth":"0"},{"htmlId":"rtm_html_876","isUserSignin"alse,"defaultUrl":"collapse","GUid"ull,"rtmUrl":"http://srx.main.ebayrtm.com/rtm","maxHeight":"22","maxWidth":"160","userId"ull,"renderBeforeOnload":true,"dblclkUrl"ull,"minHeight":"0","oracleId"ull,"pid":"876","ord":"1229830669102","minWidth":"0"}];

< = =text/><a href="%5d,%5b" target="_blank">

< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e595/us/common/_buster_e5951us.js"> 

< = ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e595/us/features/rtm/rtm_show_e5951us.js"> 

<DIV id=EbayFlash_notify_div>
< = ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e595/us/features/viewitem/viewitem_watched_e5951us.js"> 

< = =text/><!--
// RTM configuration.
var c = ebay.o.addConfig(new EbayConfig("RTMEngine"));
c.srtmEngineHost = 'ht' + 'tp://srx.main.ebayrtm.com/rtm?RtmCmd&a=json&cb=parent.ebay.o.oPage.watcheditem';
c.userId = ''; 
c.aPids = [111,112,113,117,114,308,306,307,283,280,436,437,438];
c.sIfrName = "rtm";
c.guid = '579ec24311e0a0bae10525a5fffc9251';
c.ord='1229830669008';
c.rtmContext = '1H4sIAAAAAAAAAEVQTWvDMAy9F%2FofDN1x6yT5I1ZBh9Ft7BIIa7PTLiFLR2CMEbL%2FP8X2GjB%2B0tOz9OTdqZvN49AbAj0HWx0cm%2Fp01gTidvOD1onnPWhIEh0kygomJMGYSiAueJf1mIuBJIlDySu%2FapwT3m768UOQ3n8BAH0GhIxJVB46SI0IYsHq3xAWH3kSqdM75kRwLuDVOhQN5Ka6nDx9Df08jb15HS7T%2BDlM3fdsaO%2BPz7V5ezi2bW2atm4M3ocXvcE03dLTr%2BPJXf3b4j%2Bu%2FqMVii5FlIeiFx0MkC2p%2BxuC25QvRCyfqkghaBgKUSnhq4VBZiHdhRkZg1XqD5lYEm%2B%2FAQAA';

ebay.o._getControl("rtm")._exec("loadPlacements",c);	
//-->

< = =text/>
ebay.oDocument.oPage.createConfig = function()
{
var c = this.oDocument.addConfig(new EbayConfig("ViewItem.WatchThisItem"));

c.aWatchLinkTop=['watchLinkTop','watchLinkTopDiv','http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemMakeTrack&item=220299191636&pt=BI_Pumps&wt=60c6c207722d2c8209902e0ce6826c10&cb='];

c.aWatchLinkMiddle=['watchLinkMiddle','watchLinkMiddleDiv','http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemMakeTrack&item=220299191636&pt=BI_Pumps&wt=60c6c207722d2c8209902e0ce6826c10&cb='];
c.sGuestWatchDiv = 'GuestWatchDiv';

c.sMsgItemsQuantity = Localize(' (##1## items)');
c.sMsgItemQuantity = Localize(' (##1## item)');

c.sGuestWatchFullUrl = 'http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=MakeTrack&item=220299191636&pt=BI_Pumps&wt=60c6c207722d2c8209902e0ce6826c10&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlinkiddles';
c.bIdentified = false;
c.sIdentifiedWatchUrl = 'http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=MakeTrack&item=220299191636&pt=BI_Pumps&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlinkiddles';
c.sMsgSuccess = '*You are watching this item in My eBay*';
c.sMsgSuccessGuest = '*You are watching this item in My eBay for Guests*';
c.sBidAssistantDiv = 'BidAssistantDiv';
c.bSeller = false;
c.bStores = true;
c.sSignInLink = 'SignInLink';
c.sSignInUrl = 'http://signin.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?SignIn&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D220299191636&item=220299191636&migrateVisitor=1&pageType=284&ssPageName=VI:MEFG:1';

c.sTacodaDiv ='tacodadiv';

}
ebay.oDocument.oPage.createConfig();

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV style="WIDTH: 100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<DIV align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 10px">




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>









Back to home page</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =navigation>Listed in category:</TD>
<TD =navigation>Business &amp; Industrial &gt; Industrial Supply &amp; MRO &gt; Pumps &amp; Plumbing &gt; Pumps &gt; Vacuum</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =item>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 10px">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center colSpan=6>



</TD></TR>
<TR =#ccccff>
<TD vAlign=top>



</TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD =titlePadding vAlign=top>
<H1 =itemTitle></H1></TD>
<TD =titlePadding width="100%">
<H1 =itemTitle>Electric Refrigerant 2.5CFM VACUUM PUMP 1/6HP 10 Pa</H1></TD>
<TD noWrap align=right>Item number: 220299191636</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=right>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center =#5f66ee colSpan=6>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD>
<TD>
<DIV id=FastVIPBIBO>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=8 width="100%" =#eeeef8>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">*Buyer or seller of this item?*Sign in for your status </TD>
<TD id=watching vAlign=top noWrap align=right></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#eeeef8>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=5>



</TD>
<TD colSpan=5>*Item has ended*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=6>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD vAlign=center width="50%">Buyers, view the seller's Payment Instructions. You can send your shipping and payment information to the seller.</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=6>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=6>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=5>
<DIV id=GuestWatchDiv style="DISPLAY: none">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD>
<TD width="100%" colSpan=5>
<TABLE id=watchmsg cellSpacing=0 cols=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#eeeef8>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=6>



</TD>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top noWrap width="1%">



</TD>
<TD width="100%">*This item has been added to My eBay for Guests.*
As a guest, you can:



Track up to 10 items on this computer in My eBay



Receive an email reminder for this item a few hours before it ends
</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD>
<TD width="100%" =#ccccff>



</TD>
<TD =#ccccff>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD width="100%">
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","9999","9999","0","0",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("437",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/437.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_437 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">
<DIV =sdc>


<DIV ="sdcing sdcSubTitle" style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; MARGIN: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; COLOR: #333; PADDING-TOP: 12px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 4px double; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">Sponsored links


<TABLE =sdcTable style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR style=": transparent">
<TD =sdcProduct style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 20%; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
<DIV =sdcProductWrapper style="MARGIN: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">

 
<DIV =sdcProductText style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Mastercool (msc91585a) 5.0 cfm portable vacuum ... 
<DIV =sdcPriceLabel style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 5px">Best Value: $489.99at ToolTopia.com </TD>
<TD =sdcProduct style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 20%; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
<DIV =sdcProductWrapper style="MARGIN: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">

 
<DIV =sdcProductText style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Grundfos up15-10b7/lc 1/25 hp recirculator pump... 
<DIV =sdcPriceLabel style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 5px">Best Value: $186.90at PlumberSurplus.com </TD>
<TD =sdcProduct style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 20%; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
<DIV =sdcProductWrapper style="MARGIN: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">

 
<DIV =sdcProductText style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Panasonic whisperfit-lite low profile bathroom ... 
<DIV =sdcPriceLabel style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 5px">Best Value: $215.25at iaqsource.com </TD>
<TD =sdcProduct style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 20%; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
<DIV =sdcProductWrapper style="MARGIN: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">

 
<DIV =sdcProductText style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Grundfos up15-42b5/tlc 1/25 hp recirculator pum... 
<DIV =sdcPriceLabel style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 5px">Best Value: $291.72at PlumberSurplus.com </TD>
<TD =sdcProduct style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 20%; PADDING-TOP: 0px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">
<DIV =sdcProductWrapper style="MARGIN: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">

 
<DIV =sdcProductText style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Grundfos up26-99f 1/6 hp recirculator pump (527... 
<DIV =sdcPriceLabel style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 5px">Best Value: $289.53at PlumberSurplus.com </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


<DIV id=rk style="DISPLAY: none">Electric Refrigerant 2.5CFM VACUUM PUMP 1/6HP 10 Pa
<DIV id=ndal style="DISPLAY: none">5

 <NO></NO></TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD width="100%">< id=getOSIwidget style="WIDTH: 100%; HEIGHT: 176px" name=getOSIwidget marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 ="" Border=0 width="100%" scrolling=no height=1> </>
<!--
var random2 = "&random=" + Math.round(Math.random() * 1000);
var 2 = "http://promo.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?GetOSIWidget&itemId=220299191636&itemTitle=Electric%20Refrigerant%202.5CFM%20VACUUM%20PUMP%201%2F6HP%2010%20Pa&viewerStatus=2&itemCatId=MC46548&saleEndTime=1227239342000&viewerSiteId=&isStoreSeller=1&sellerid=18625398&showOSI=1&track=MERC_VIC&prodRefId=&salePrice=59.0&salePriceCurrencyId=1&view=VICVIC&itemAttrMomento=1868:10244_10425&scids=1672167" + random2;
if (of(parent.s["getOSIwidget"]) != "undefined")
{
// This is done because some browsers (Netscape 6.2/IE 6) have timing issues
setTimeout('parent.s["getOSIwidget"].location.replace(2)', 1000);
}

// -->

<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","9999","9999","0","0",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("438",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/438.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_438 style="DISPLAY: none"><NO></NO></TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR> 
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccccff 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccccff 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ccccff 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccccff 1px solid" vAlign=top width="65%" =#efefff>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>




<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=1>
<T>
<TR>
< = =text/>
var ss0ImageUrls = descImageUrls = [

[ "http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg", "http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg", "http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg","http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg"
]
];

<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #c0bfbf 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; BORDER-TOP: #c0bfbf 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; BORDER-LEFT: #c0bfbf 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #c0bfbf 1px solid" vAlign=top align=middle width=204 =#ffffff>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=200>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="HEIGHT: 200px" vAlign=center align=middle>

var hostedimageSRc= 'http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg';
writeHostedImage();



<NO></NO></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 30px">View larger picture</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD width=6>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="100%">
<DIV id=FastVIPDetails>
<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=1 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=4>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
< style="MARGIN: 0px" name=BinConfirm =http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll method=get>< = value=BinController name=MfcISAPICommand>< = value=220299191636 name=item>< = value=284 name=fromPage>< = value=0 name=gch>< = value=BI_Pumps name=pt>< = value=1 name=fb> 
<TR vAlign=center>
<TD noWrap align=left width="25%">



price: </TD>
<TD noWrap>*US $59.00*</TD>
<TD noWrap width="85%"></TD></TR></>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD colSpan=2>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","9999","20","0","0",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("306",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/306.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_306 style="DISPLAY: none"></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=4>
<HR =hrwhite>
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left width="25%">Ended:</TD>
<TD width="100%" colSpan=2>*Nov-20-08 19:49:02 PST*</TD></TR>
<DIV id=comm>< id=comm style="DISPLAY: none; VISIBILITY: ; WIDTH: 0px; HEIGHT: 0px"></>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left width="25%">Shipping:</TD>
<TD colSpan=2>
<DIV id=ship_1 style="VISIBILITY: visible">*US $18.00*
Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service
Service to United States
(moreservices)</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width="25%">Ships to:</TD>
<TD colSpan=2>United States, Canada</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =titlePurchase vAlign=top noWrap align=left>Item location:</TD>
<TD colSpan=2>Los Angeles, CA, United States</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>Quantity:</TD>
<TD colSpan=2>9 available </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap align=left width="25%">History:</TD>
<TD width="100%" colSpan=2>15 Offers</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD noWrap align=left>Buyer:</TD>
<TD colSpan=2>User ID kept private</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=4>
<HR =hrwhite>
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left width="25%">You can also:</TD>
<TD width="75%" colSpan=2>Email to a friend 
</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
< = =text/><!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = ()
{
var c = this.o.addConfig(new EbayConfig("ViewItem.More.Info"));
c.sMinCntrlName = "min";
c.sMaxCntrlName = "max";
c.sMoreInfoname = "moreInfo";


}
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig();
//-->

<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff 2px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" colSpan=2>*Listing and payment details:
< = =text/><!--
ebay.o.oPage.writeMoreInfos("min","max",Localize("Hide"),Localize("Show"));
Localize(str){return str};
//-->
**Hide**Show*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=15></TD>
<TD>
<DIV id=moreInfo style="DISPLAY: none; VISIBILITY: " name="moreInfo">
< = =text/><!--
ebay.o.oPage.createMoreInfo();
//-->

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%">
<T>
<TR vAlign=top>
<TD noWrap align=left>Starting time:</TD>
<TD noWrap width="100%">Oct-21-0820:49:02 PDT</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%">
<T>
<TR vAlign=top>
<TD noWrap align=left>Payment methods:</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>*PayPal *(preferred), </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Money order/Cashiers check, </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Other - See Payment Instructions for payment methods accepted</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>See details</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=5></TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff 2px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","9999","9999","0","0",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("307",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/307.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_307 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">*Get 15% back* on all Holiday purchases thru Dec 31 with your new eBay MasterCard! Max rebate $30. US Residents Only. *See Details* | *Apply Now*</TD>
<TD width=5></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD width="2%">



</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="33%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =sectiontitle style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #5f66ee 1px solid">Meet the seller</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" noWrap>Seller:



</TD>
<TD>



prolineparts



( 43592<NO></NO>



)






</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap>Feedback:</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" vAlign=top noWrap width="100%">*98.5<NO></NO> % Positive*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" vAlign=top noWrap>Member:</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" vAlign=top>since Jul-05-00 in United States
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap>See detailed feedback</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap><A name=VI_askseller></A>Ask seller a question</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap>Add to Favorite Sellers</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" vAlign=top width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">View seller's other items: <NOBR>Store | List</NOBR></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" vAlign=top width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap>Visit seller's Store:
<A>



*ProLineParts*</A></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e595/us/features/skype/skype_check_e5951us.js"> 

<DIV id=skypeSectionDiv style="DISPLAY: none"><A name=VI_askseller></A>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =sectiontitle style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #5f66ee 1px solid" noWrap>Contact the seller instantly</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=20>



</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" noWrap>
<DIV id=skypeDiv></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =sectiontitle style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #5f66ee 1px solid" colSpan=2>Buy safely</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 7px" width=20>*1.*</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 7px" noWrap>*Check the seller's reputation*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD>Score: 43592<NO></NO>|98.5<NO></NO>% Positive 
See detailed feedback</TD></TR>
<TR vAlign=top>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" width=20>*2.*</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" noWrap>*Check how you're protected*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","100%","65","9999","50",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("111",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/111_1.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_111 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">
<TABLE height=35 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=390>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=390>

</TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE><NO></NO></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=10 =#ffffff>



</TD>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD><A name=deion></A>
<TABLE style="BORDER-TOP: #cccccc 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #cccccc 1px solid" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=1 ="#FFF"></TD></TR>
<TR =#efefff>
<TD ="sectiontitle sectionstyle" noWrap>Description </TD>
<TD noWrap align=right></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=1 ="#FFF"></TD></TR></T></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%" =#9999cc colSpan=3>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=1 =#9999cc>



</TD>
<TD width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR height=7>
<TD colSpan=3>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=6>



</TD>
<TD>
<TABLE =ebay cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="100%" =#ffffff>
<TABLE =ebay cellSpacing=1 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=3>_Item Specifics - Item Condition_</TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left width=98>Condition: </TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width="99%">
<H2 =itemSpecifics>New </H2></TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>



</TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR =ebay>
<TD colSpan=3></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD width=1 =#9999cc>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="100%" =#9999cc colSpan=3>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>





<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE =ebay cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR =#333333>
<TD width=15 =#e1ae70>



</TD>
<TD width=1 =#ffffff>



</TD>
<TD width="100%">*



ProLineParts*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffffff colSpan=4>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#5d8cbb colSpan=4>



</TD></TR>
<TR =#5d8cbb>
<TD width=16 colSpan=2>



</TD>
<TD width="100%" colSpan=2>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR vAlign=top>
<TD width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =standard colSpan=6>*VisitmyeBayStore:





ProLineParts*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=6>*



*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=6>*



*</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD width=23>*



*</TD>
<TD =ebay vAlign=top width=152>*




Search my eBay Store:*

< style="MARGIN: 0px" name=search =http://search.stores.ebay.com/search/search.dll method=get>< maxLength=300 size=18 name=query>
< = value=y name=hdesc>< = value=0 name=fp>< = value=18625398 name=sid>< =submit value=Search></></TD>
<TD width=7>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#5d8cbb colSpan=4>



</TD></TR>
< = =text/>
(function()	{
var oC = ebay.oDocument.addConfig(new EbayConfig("MyeBay.Tracking")); 
oC.sParamVal="_sp";
oC.sParamName="_trksid";
})(); 

</T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">
<!--
var currentIndex = 0;
var currentIsSuper = false;
var superSizeURL = 'http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220299191636&indexURL=' + currentIndex + '&photoDisplay=2#ebayphotohosting';
var superSizeGotoURL = 'http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220299191636&indexURL=' + currentIndex + '#ebayphotohosting';
//-->

<DIV id=EBdeion>
<TABLE cellSpacing=28 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>
<TABLE cellSpacing=28 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE id=Autonumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=700 border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">
<TABLE id=Autonumber2 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
*Electric 2.5CFM VACUUM PUMP **1/6HP w/ 10Pa






*
*






*
*



*
*





*
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE id=Autonumber4 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="95%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">*Brand New* 
<UL>
<LI>*1 Stage VACUUM PUMP* 
<LI>*Free Air Displacement**:* 2.5CFM 
<LI>*Ultimate Vacuum: *10 Pa 
<LI>*Power**:* 1/6HP 
<LI>*Voltage:* 110V~115V @ 60Hz 
<LI>*Power** Cord: *72"' 
<LI>*Screw Of Thread:*1/4" SAE with 2 ports for R134A and R12/R22 
<LI>*Includes**:* 8oz Oil Bottle 
<LI>
</LI>[/list]</TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>
<DIV align=center> 
<CENTER>
<TABLE id=Autonumber3 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=450 =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">






*California residents please add 8.25% sales tax*. All prices in U.S. Currency.


*Shipping and Handling Fee to Lower 48 States:* *$18.00* Ground Service. 

*Shipping To Canada:* *$36.88* Ground Service


Additional shipping charge applies to *APO, AK, HI, GU, PR and VI,* addresses. Please contact seller for additional information.

*Local Pickup Available for Los Angeles Area Zip 91733:*






Money Orders and Cashier's Checks are accepted. For personal checks please send your checks electronically with Paypal.























For Credit Card payments please use *Paypal*. *We can only ship to your Paypal confirmed address. No exceptions.*


Payment must be received within 7 days or a Non Paying Bidder Alert will be filed.


Return Policy: No returns unless items are received damaged. Buyer has 48 hours after receipt of items to inspect for damages. No returns for any reason after that.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

 </CENTER></TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=middle>
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<CENTER>




Powered by eBay Turbo Lister</CENTER>




<CENTER>

</CENTER>


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=middle>
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<CENTER>




Powered by eBay Turbo Lister
The free listing tool. List your items fast and easy and manage your active items. </CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T></T></TABLE>
<HR>

<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=middle>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=502>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="100%"><A name=ebayphotohosting></A>








</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>
<!--
document.write('');
document.write('</>');
document.write('<'+'/'+'>');
//-->
</></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD width=10 =#ffffff>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD><A name=ShippingPayment></A>
<DIV =erborder>
<DIV =sectionstyle>
<DIV =sectiontitle>Shipping and handling
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0px 0px 0px 35px; WIDTH: 88%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="100%" colSpan=2>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =shiperFont>
<DIV ="standardtitle TableTitle">*Ships to*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV =TableRow>United States, Canada</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV =TableRow><NO></NO>
< =nomargin name=FlatShippingSection ="">
<DIV =shipPadding id=ship_2_timeout style="DISPLAY: none">

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="75%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="100%" =#f5f5f5 height=28>
<TABLE =ViShipSecerBorder cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#f5f5f5>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =grayOut style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px" vAlign=center>Country: < id=country_dropdown style="MARGIN: 2px 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle" name=country_dropdown>< value=0 ed>Show all available</></></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE =ViShipSecBorder cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="20%">Shipping and Handling</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="18%">Each Additional Item</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="20%">To </TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="25%">Service</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="25%">Insurance</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD =ViShipSecTdLeftBorder>US $18.00 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder>+ $12.00 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder vAlign=center>
<DIV =LessIndentation>United States</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder>Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder colSpan=5 height=48>US $2.00 Optional</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =ViShipSecTdLeftBorder>US $36.88 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder>+ $25.00 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder vAlign=center>
<DIV =LessIndentation>Canada</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder>Standard Int'l Flat Rate Shipping</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder colSpan=5 height=48>None</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<DIV =shipPadding id=ship_2 style="VISIBILITY: visible">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE =ViShipSecerBorder cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#f5f5f5>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =shipSecFont style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px" vAlign=center align=left>Country: < id=country style="MARGIN: 2px 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle" name=country>< value=0>Show all available</>< value=2>Canada</>< value=1 ed>United States</></>Quantity:< style="MARGIN: 2px 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle" size=3 value=1 name=scquantity>< style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle" = value=Update name=calculate_shipping></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE =ViShipSecBorder cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="15%">Shipping and Handling</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder align=left width="18%">Each Additional Item</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="20%">To</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="25%">Service</TH>
<TH =ViShipSecThBorder width="25%">Insurance</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD =ViShipSecTdLeftBorder>US $18.00 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder>+ $12.00 </TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdBorder vAlign=center>United States</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder>Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service</TD>
<TD =ViShipSecTdRightBorder colSpan=4 height=48>US $2.00 Optional</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></>
<!--
((){
var c = ebay.o.addConfig(new EbayConfig("ViewItem.ContentRetrieval.ShippingDetails"));
c.sCalculateElemName = "calculate_shipping";
c.sCountryElemName = "country";
c.sZipCodeTextElemName = "zipcode";
c.sQuantityTextElemName = "scquantity";

c.aZipCountries = [ "1","2" ];
c.sZipCodeElemName = "zipcodediv";	
c.sErrorElemName = "show_error";
c.sErrorElemName = "shipping_error_div";
c.sElemName = "FlatShippingSection";
c.bEnableSubmitOnCountryChange = false;

var c = ebay.o.addConfig(new EbayConfig("ViewItem.ContentRetrieval"));
c.bRetriveInline = false;
c.sCommElemName = "comm";
c.aEntities = [ [ "ShippingCost", "ship_1" ], [ "ShippingSection", "ship_2" ] ];
c.aTimeoutEntities = [ [ "ShippingCost", "ship_1_timeout" ], [ "ShippingSection", "ship_2_timeout" ] ];
c.iTimeoutMS = 10000;
c.sUrl = 'http://.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?GetItemShippingCost&item=220299191636&oZipCode=00000&oCountry=US&hsp=0';
ebay.o._getControl( "ContentRetrieval" ).init( c );
})();//
-->
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




<DIV =TableRowEmpty>
<DIV ="standardtitle TableTitle">*Sales tax*




<DIV =TableRow>Seller charges sales tax for items shipped to: CA (8.250%). </TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE><A name=ReturnPolicy></A>
<DIV =erborder>
<DIV =sectionstyle>
<DIV =sectiontitle>Return policy
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="85%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 35px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Return policy not specified.
Read item description for any reference to return policy. </TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE><A name=paymentmethods></A>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD noWrap>
<DIV =erborder>
<DIV =sectionstyle>
<DIV =sectiontitle>Payment details</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV =TableRow>
<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: 35px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=10 width="85%" =#cccccc>
<T>
<TR align=middle =#f1f1f1>
<TD align=left width="37%" height=32>*Payment method*</TD>
<TD align=left width="23%">*Preferred/Accepted*</TD>
<TD align=left width="40%">*Buyer protection on eBay*</TD></TR>
<TR =#ffffff>
<TD width="37%" height=76>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>





<T></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD align=left width="23%">*Seller Preferred*</TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=left width="40%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","100%","58","9999","50",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("113",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/113_1.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_113 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">
<TABLE height=35 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=390>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=390>

</TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE><NO></NO></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR align=middle =#ffffff>
<TD align=left width="37%" height=36>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Money order/Cashiers check</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD align=left width="23%">Accepted </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=left width="40%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","100%","35","9999","35",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("114",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/114.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_114 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">
<TABLE height=35 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=390>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>This item is *not covered* by Buyer Protection with PayPal</TD></TR></T></TABLE><NO></NO></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR align=middle =#ffffff>
<TD align=left width="37%" height=36>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Other - See Payment Instructions for payment methods accepted </TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD align=left width="23%">Accepted </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=left width="40%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","100%","35","9999","35",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("117",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/117.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_117 style="WIDTH: auto; HEIGHT: auto">
<TABLE height=35 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=390>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>This item is *not covered* by Buyer Protection with PayPal</TD></TR></T></TABLE><NO></NO></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR id=viBot style="DISPLAY: none" align=middle =#efefff>
<TD vAlign=center align=left colSpan=3>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
< = =text/><!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("", [""], "1", "100%", "100%", "0", "0",	null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
cfg.showIds = ["viBot"]; 
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("112", cfg,"http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_112 style="DISPLAY: none"></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 35px; PADDING-TOP: 10px">Learn about payment methods</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center =#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV id=FastVIDetailsBottom>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV =erborder>
<DIV =sectionstyle>
<DIV =sectiontitle>Other options</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>









Back to home page|Report this item|Printer Version|<NOBR> Sell one like this </NOBR></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px">
<TD>
Seller assumes all responsibility for listing this item.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

var pageName = "ViewItem_Closed_NoneStores";



var selfHostedIMAGEURL = 'http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg';var eBayUser_SelfHosted_image_v = new Image();if(selfHostedIMAGEURL!=""){eBayUser_SelfHosted_image_v.src = selfHostedIMAGEURL;}

var c=ebay.oDocument.addConfig(new EbayConfig(ebay.oUtils.sGLBL_CFG)); c.glbls={SS_Merc:"", ipix:"", eps:"EPSN", region:"", category0:"12576", category1:"1266", category2:"109619", category3:"42928", category4:"46548", itemState:"State2", itemFormat:"Format4", sellerFeedback:"FB100", itemId:"220299191636", itemNumBids:"Bids0", itemReserve:"Res0", itemPrice:"Price50", itemTimeRemaining:"T1", itemCurrency:"C1", itemTimeElapsed:"", itemBIN:"0", itemImage:"0", signedIn:"0", itemFeatured:"0", itemAcceptCC:"0", itemInstantPurchase:"0", itemAcceptChecks:"0", itemAuctionDutch:"0",


eBayTRPageName:"TR_ViewItem", eBayTRDisplayName:" - Item #: ", eBayTREiasId:"nY+sHZ2PrBmdj6wVnY+sEZ2PrA2dj6wJkYqnCpWBqASdj6x9nY+seQ==", eBayTRItemId:"", eBayTRItemTitle:"", eBayTRListingFormat:"", eBayTRStoreSearchTerm:"", eBayTREvent:"", eBayTRHomePage:"", eBayTRInactive:true,

selfHostedIMAGEURL:"http://toolsrack.com/ebay/vacuumpump-4.jpg", eBayUser_SelfHosted_imageBayUser_SelfHosted_image_v } ; ebay.oUtils.mkVarsGlbl();


<!--

ebay.o.oPage.createConfiguration = ()
{
var cfg = this.o.addConfig(new EbayConfig("BusinessSellerInfo.BusinessSellerInfoWidget.PrintFriendly"));
cfg.sUrl = 'http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Refrigerant-2-5CFM-VACUUM-PUMP-1-6HP-10-Pa_W0QQitemZ220299191636QQcategoryZ46548QQcmdZViewItemQQisPrinterFriendlyZ1QQpvZ1';
cfg.iWidth = 625; 
cfg.iHeight= 400; 
cfg.iLeft = 300;
cfg.iTop =150;
cfg.bToolbar = false;
cfg.bStatus = true;
cfg.bScrollbars = true;
cfg.bLocation = false;
cfg.bResizable = true;
cfg.bMenubar = true;
cfg.iCharPerLine = 60; 
cfg.sAnchId = "Print";
cfg.sId = "terms"; 
}
ebay.o.oPage.createConfiguration();
// -->
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>
< = =text/ nsx="http://www.ebay.com/2004/bex">
ebay.oDocument.oPage.createConfig = function() {var c = ebay.oDocument.addConfig(new EbayConfig('EBX.CrossLinking'));c.sLayer='ebx_layer';c.sHTML='<table align="center" style="border:2px solid #0098CF; margin-bottom: 15px;" width="85%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" ="#EDF9FF"><tr valign="middle"><td width="36" style="padding: 0 10px 0 10px;">



</TD><td width="80%" nowrap="nowrap" style="padding-right:10px" >You\'ve left eBay Express.</TD><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">/">Shop again on eBay Express|



/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ExpressCart&action.view=&from=Header">Shopping Cart<#2#></TD><td width="135" nowrap="nowrap" style="padding: 0 20px 0 20px;">



</TD><td nowrap="nowrap" width="26" align="left">

</TD></TR></TABLE>';c.sCartCountText=' (<#1#>)';c.sClose='b_close';c.aHost={'0':'ebay.com','77':'ebay.de','2':'ebay.co.uk','15':'ebay.com.au'};c.aHideOnParams=["fromebxris=1", "fromebxrisZ1"];} ;ebay.oDocument.oPage.createConfig();

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
eBay Pulse | eBay Reviews | eBay Stores | Reseller Marketplace | Austria | France | Germany | Italy | Spain | United Kingdom | Popular Searches
Half.com | Tickets | Kijiji | PayPal | ProStores | Apartments for Rent | Shopping.com | Skype</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<DIV id=glbfooter>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =g-pipe>




About eBay | Announcements | Security Center | Resolution Center | eBay Toolbar | Policies | Government Relations | Site Map | Help</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=4></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#cccccc colSpan=2 height=1></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=4></TD></TR>
<TR =g-hlp vAlign=top>
<TD ="g-nav coreFooterLegalNotice">Copyright © 1995-2008 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners. Use of this Web site constitutes acceptance of the eBay User Agreement and Privacy Policy.




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =g-nav width="100%">eBay official time</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV id=cobrandFooter>
< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/js/e573/us/ebayfooter_v4_e5731us.js">




< ="http://include.ebaystatic.com/categoryjs/87/en_US_MAIN/category_87en_US_MAIN0.js" =text/>

var un="undefined";if(typeof(vjo)!=un && typeof(vjo.darwin)!=un && typeof(vjo.darwin.core)!=un && typeof(vjo.darwin.core.ebayheader)!=un && typeof(vjo.darwin.core.ebayheader.rtm)!=un && typeof(vjo.darwin.core.ebayheader.rtm.GlobalHeaderRtmCall)!=un)vjo.darwin.core.ebayheader.rtm.GlobalHeaderRtmCall.submitRTMCall("http://include.ebaystatic.com/v4js/en_US/e595/GlobalNavVjoOpt23_Rtm_e5957690454_1_en_US.js")
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV id=tacodadiv>
<!--
ebay.o.oPage.createConfig = () { 
var cfg = getCustomAdConfig("",[""],"1","1","1","0","0",null,null,false);
cfg.bReserveMax = false;
return cfg; 
} 
var cfg = ebay.o.oPage.createConfig(); 
ebay.o._getControl("rtm").writeInlinePlacement("283",cfg,"http://pages.ebay.com/rtm_default/283.");

//-->

<DIV id=rtm_div_283 style="DISPLAY: none">< id=skype name=skype width=1 height=1> </>ade check this out


----------



## HD93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Wade , sorry that was outdated, but if you check e-bay for vacuum pumps they usually have them on there.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

That item ended in November it says.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 20, 2008)

I checkede-bay and they have they still have them on there.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 21, 2008)

I could not find them HD93....Could you post the link to them


----------



## gaudet (Dec 21, 2008)

Harbor Freight has this one for $75(2.5 cfm), and a smaller pump for $15 less(1.2 cfm)








Just to compare images this is the one from Valleyvintner





http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98076

*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

One thing to remember with all of those pumps is that they are not everything you need for transferring and filtering the wine. They are not direct pumps like a Shurflo type pump, but a vacuum pump. You also need a pressure regulator and liquid trap setup and all the plumbing to fit them together. All the extras can cost more than the original pump. That is the main reason I went the route I did with a NEW vacuum aspirator. It cost about $165 total and had everything combined into one unit with a carrying handle. All I needed was a couple orange carboy caps and racking canes and I was in operation transferring and degassing. I also added a water filter cannister and filters- down to .045 microns. 
















Here is a link to the topic I started last year for it.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5119*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

After checking availability of these units this year, I am glad I bought when I did. They are hard to get the model I got and they are up to about $300 or more this year- YIKES!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 21, 2008)

I think you can get a vacuum gauge for about $15 bucks online then you'd just need a little teflon tape and fittings to attach it. It looks like you can adjust the suction with the knob on the front end. I have access to the suction canisters like the one you have appleman. I can also get medical quality filters, but not sure that they would be very good for removing dead yeast cells they would probably clog up pretty quickly. A good friend of mine sells medical equipment and would sell me an aspirator at his cost (approx $160) brand new in a box.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

The little filter shown on the aspirator is merely an air filter for the pump. For real filtering, the canister is a 12 inch see through water filter. You just hook it in between the suction and discharge outlets so that the pump picks up the wine through a racking cane then goes through the tubing into the filter(or two in tandem) and continues on to the second carboy where it drops out. Another option is to replace the second carboy with a bottle filler. The suction hose then continues on the the pump.


----------



## PatL (Dec 21, 2008)

The model from Valleyvintner has a pressure cut off safety switch. I am happy to be safe. This may come into use while degassing.

This pump is what I needed for degassing. The hand pump was not doing the job.

It also has a valve to control/bypass the vacuum pressure, you will appreciate this while bottling and racking. You could rig this up yourself with parts from home improvement store.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats why I wouldnt mind spending a little extra from somewhere that has it all, I dont want to be looking around for this part and that part.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

They are very good to work with Wade. Not the cheapest prices, but you could call them, tell them just what you want to do and they will provide you with all the needed parts. If you can't afford them all at once, they can be added to whenever.


----------



## Jeff H (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade, 


Here comes a long post.......


Last August I did what you are thinking about. It's rather straight forward but you have to put some pieces together to make it work. At the bottom of the post will be some pictures. After I dropped a 3 gallon carboy I decided to look for a better way to move my wines. No more heavy lifting during routine rackings is nice. I also had been using a brake bleeder for de-gassing. It seems wine kits really do hold alot of CO2 and I was not happy with the amount of gas still in my wines that I did not bulk age. Since the vacuum pump can move some volume I'm still trying to figure out the best de-gassing routine. I need to do the math regarding pressures and temperatures but it seems a couple of 45 minutes runs while rocking the carboy on a tennis ball after racking is doing the trick. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I purchased my pump on EBAY in August, here is the info: *


Mastercool 3.0 CFM Single Stage High Performance Deep Vacuum Pump, Part No.: ML90062-A: $111.94 (including S&amp;H), Vendor: Mechanix Gear
<DIR>
<DIR>*


Ultimate vacuum: 75 microns 


Internal check valve to prevent escape of liquid oil 


1/4 horsepower motor 


Pump speed: 1720 RPM 


Includes easily accessible oil fill port </DIR></DIR>


This deep vacuum pump includes T-fitting with 1/4" flare and 1/2" ACME ports Vapor discharge/Oil fill port. other features include: thermally protected motor with on/off rocker switch, high volume cooling fan provides cool air to motor and pump, large oil level sight glass with min-max oil level indicator, large, lightweight reinforced base for stable positioning, cooling fins keep temperature cooler during extended motor operation and an easily accessible oil drain valve. Electrical specs: 110V / 60 Hz.


This vendor has these pump on sale currently for $137.98 (including S&amp;H), here is a link:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=170211562919&amp;viewitem=


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You need a number of things to make this work such as a gauge, valve, fittings etc. The valve and gauge allow you to control the vacuum which is absolutely necessary. The fittings tie it altogether. Here is the cost breakdown:*


Gauge: $7.20 (Grainger)


Needle Valve: $6.35 (Grainger)


Fittings: $19.01 (Lowes)*


I got a major surprise when I first fired up my pump. The pump oil becomes atomized under vacuum and is discharged out the pump exhaust and into the surrounding air. It's sort of a light smoke; rather annoying, builds quickly and not good for a wine area. I searched for solutions to this problem on another forum and none really worked. I finally purchased some tubing from Home Depot (about $10) and I stick the tubing outside a window when I use the pump which has solved the problem. You need to monitor the oil level and quality when you do this because the oil viscosity is essential for cooling and pulling an adequate vacuum. I have yet to have a problem but after using the pump for the last 4 months I'm going to change it out soon. This might void the warranty putting some exhaust loads on the pump but it is needed. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Once you get the pump squared away you need some pieces to move your wines. I opted to purchase the racking and bottling kits and a cartridge filter setup from the Valley Vintner. You can probably find the pieces for a little cheaper if you want to search but their prices are reasonable and you get to support another wine vendor. I went ahead and purchased 4 filters from them also. In total this stuff cost me:*


Filter Housing &amp; 4 Filters (including S&amp;H): $84.81


Racking &amp; Bottling Kit (including S&amp;H): $72.56*


Regardless of what you end up with you need to have some type of overflow container to pull the vacuum into to protect your pump. This is especially true during de-gassing. This has been money well spent because it happens to me almost every time and the flask in the racking kit catches it. The rest of the pieces in the kit work well too. The bottling kit just completes the package. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So the bottom line....around $155 for the pump, valve, gauge and fittings; another $155 for the racking and filtering stuff for a grand total of around $310.00. I could have done without the filter stuff but I had come this far so I figured it was worth the investment. Overall, I'm very happy with the outcome.










Hope this helps....Jeff


P.S. Watch out for the Harbor Freight Co., I ordered one of their pumps and it was backorder for months and I finally cancelled my order. Isee that the pump I gotincreased in pricetherefore you could get everything from the Valley Vintner and spend about what I did. Before I got my pump the prices at VV where higherthen EBAYso what I did wasa better deal. Regardless you will have to add a gauge and such unless you go for the higher price VV pump with a gauge.*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats all together more money then I am willing to part with at this time but thank you very much, I may get some stuff bit by bit though like you did.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 21, 2008)

What ever you do, once you get the pump, consider it useless without a gauge! MUST HAVE A GAUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree on that Jobe!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 21, 2008)

Appleman, Your pump looks like an air compressor while the other pumpslook different. Does your pump spit/smokeoil ?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

No Rocky Top. The one I have is a totally enclosed unit that doesn't require adding oil to like the others shown do. Since they are used for healthcare, you don't want to be spewing out oil like the others do. It is a very neat self contained unit with carrying handle. I don't think it pulls quite as much vacuum as the others do, but it goes to about 22 inch and transfers fine at about 5-10. Degassing works great- just start at about 5 and keep increasing as the amount of air drawn out decreases.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Rich is there any reason
that i could not use a used 1, does the wine run through the motor or something that can not be replaced like a hose? 

22" is perfect and all anyone should ever succumb their wine to. I will wait and try to get my hands on 1 of those, i actually emailed them yesterday but am not expecting too much as they wanted to know what I did for a job and all of them where doctors positions.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Appleman, That is what I was thinking. The others look more industrial. More power less friendly. *Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade since it is all self contained, everything on them is easily replaced. The collction jar can be a bit pricey, but the wine never goes into anything, except possibly the jar if some gets sucked by the discharge point. I had a tiny bit go into the hose once when I let too much go into the carboy I was filling. I have been very happy with mine.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 21, 2008)

I found nine pumps of the name brand that Appleman has$207


http://cgi.ebay.com/INVACARE-Home-Aspirator-Suction-Machine-Vacuum-Pump_W0QQitemZ180126798420QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Jeff H (Dec 21, 2008)

I figured you would want to know the real cost, your welcome.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I have pmed everyone with 1 of those pumps even the 1 you posted Rocky before I even seen your post. I am going to go that route as I dont want to play around too much Jerry rigging anything. Dont really want to spend $207 though either but I guess its better then being out of work.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Rich, while transferring wine from 1 to another carboy, is there a loss more or less then racking with a auto siphon? Did yours come with hoses and if not do i need special hoses?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade the pump I got came with a hose, but i just got regular tubing in 10 foot lengths and cut to lengths I wanted. The 3/8" hose fits right on the jar fitting. That tube just goes to 2 carboy caps with canes in each of them.



<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Item Number</TD>
<TD>4870</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Description</TD>
<TD>


Siphon Tube (Racking Cane) 3/8 inch w/Tip


30" High, Curved 3/8" OD





</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$2.99</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Picture</TD>
<TD>




</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Item Number</TD>
<TD>14604</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Description</TD>
<TD>


Carboy Cap Universal, one size fits all


Fits 3, 5 &amp; 6 gallon glass carboys!





</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$2.69</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Picture</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>




Unless you are drawing out of a carboy and want a seal, you really only need 1 carboy cap.


Wade here is a picture of the overall setup. I just leave the hoses long to reach where I want- clear across the room if I need. The one racking cane you will notice just sets in the bucket or barrel in this case.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you loose more or less wine doing it this way?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't see any difference in loss of wine except that the little black standoff on the bottom of the racking cane is smaller so I may lose less than with an autosiphon. I would say the difference is minimal though either way. 


The one thing I want you to notice though Wade is that the barrel is on the floor and the carboy is on the counter. It doesn't matter i it is higher lower or the same level- it still moves it!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats why Im doing this Rich cause I dont want to be picking up 6 gallon batches any more and may soon venture into doing bigger batches with real grapes next year or the year after. Thanks for helping me with this stuff, I may have a few more questions for ya eventually, especially once I get it and will do so soon. So right now you are using racking hoses, even for degassing? I would have thought they would colapse upon them selves.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

I figured that was what you were up to Wade, that's why I pointed that part out- to reaffirm it works to you in case you had that little voice in the back of the head asking- "Does it really work?"


Just use the orange cap for degassing. I leave one of the little white caps on and jug plug the supplied hose onto the other nipple that sticks up. The hoses hold up fine to the vacuum.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m38.l1312&amp;_nkw=vacuum+pump&amp;_sacat=See-All-Categories












HeyWade, Waldo hope this works


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Great, Im just waiting for them to message me back if I can buy as some say that you have to be in the medical field, if I can I will, if not I'll look into some other brands I am also watching that are the same kind but different names.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well aren't you using this for medicinal purposes!!!!


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&amp;Category_Code=VP




Here is another link to check out.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade,

check your yellow pages for (DME) Durable Medical Equipment companies. You might be able to get one at cost to the company if you grease the salesman with a couple bottles of wine. You would ask if they sold portable suction units, and that should get you some quotes. If you can find a DME Co. that does respiratory supplies you might be able to get one that way.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Hehe, yes, medicinal purpose! I just put an offer in on a unit with no jar so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, they wanted $149.00 and i got them down to $115 for a heavy duty model.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does that mean you bought one if not here may be another route to go. I personally don't have one ,but am searching to get one. I've typed to someone on another forum and he passed on this info to me.
http://morewinemaking.com/search?PHPSESSID=710abb7aab7b31d8435d7ce5e782d26f&amp;search=pump


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought this off Ebay, its a vacuum pump and will not introduce air
into your wine as 1 of those pumps will do on that site. Those are good
for pumping large quantities of wine. Unlike those pumps, with these pumps you can rack, degas and filter, with those you can only rack and maybe filter. These are much gentler on your wine. Now I just need the reservoir jar which i just put a message in for. 
Its a heavy duty CPI Contemporary # 6260






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Was that used? Looks nice. CONGRATS and let me know how it works. I'm looking into getting one, but the wife would



at this point in time. I tried racking through a filter with a small shop vac and it caved in my Better Bottles. I guess I'll have to get some glass carboys and bulk age in the Better Bottles after I get 1 of these pumps.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 21, 2008)

I found this unit new,but don't know if it would work?


http://www.dhmedical.com/jkl.html


----------



## dcrnbrd (Dec 21, 2008)

offer a local paramedic a bottle and they will hook you up with reservoir and tubing. us medics are suckers for alcohol


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

Says it was used for very short period of time, manufactured in 06, bought in 07 and used for a approx. 4 months No liquids come in contact with anything on these so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

Rich, when vacuum racking what do you adjust the pressure down to when racking out of carboy, wouldnt want to implode 1! My pump also says 22" of vacuum but I dont think that would be great for an almost empty carboy.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2008)

That should work for you Wade. Maybe Smurfe could hook you up with a jar. When I transfer, it will start drawing with about 5 inches vacuum. No need to go any higher than you need. I do bump that up to about 10 when it gets going, but don't see a big difference in rates between the two.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 22, 2008)

Following suit, I found a good looking vacuum pump on ebay as well and last night I bid on it before going to bed. Well surprise, surprise, surprise!!!!!

Woke up and got a note from EBAY I was the winning bidder, $46 plus $15 s/h

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=230314481371&amp;ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D230314481371%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## HD93 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Gaudet, was that used? It looks new!!! Whata deal


----------



## gaudet (Dec 22, 2008)

Seller said he only had it a few months, but didn't know its age. I guess he bought it from someone else

His email to me was this:

<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMichael%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank"><!--
/* Font Definitions */
@font-face
{font-family:"Cambria Math";
panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:1;
mso-generic-font-familyoman;
mso-font-atther;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;}
@font-face
{font-family:Calibri;
panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;
mso-font-charset:0;
mso-generic-font-familywiss;
mso-font-pitch:variable;
mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}
/* Style Definitions */
p.Msonormal, li.Msonormal, div.Msonormal
{mso-style-unhideo;
mso-style-qat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
margin:0in;
margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:12.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";
mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-latin;}
.MsoChpDefault
{mso-style-x-only;
mso-default-props:yes;
font-size:10.0pt;
mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt;
mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;}
@page Section1
{size:8.5in 11.0in;
margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;
mso-er-margin:.5in;
mso-footer-margin:.5in;
mso-paper-source:0;}
div.Section1
{page:Section1;}
-->
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<>
/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-priority:99;
mso-style-qformat:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:11.0pt;
font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";
mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-fareast;
mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-bidi-theme-fontinor-bidi;}

<![endif]-->

</a><a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMichael%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">*I do not know how old this is. We've only had it a couple months.
It might be new, I really don't know. It both looks and works great, however.
I'll get it into the mail to you by tomorrow. Thanks for your prompt payment!</span>*</a><a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMichael%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">Can't wait to get my after Christmas gift.................
</a><a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMichael%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">
*</span>*</a>

<a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMichael%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">

</a>*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

I looked at it on Ebay and not knowing enough about them I opted for the big one although Im sure it will work very well. Looks like a beautiful unit. I had put in a bunch of messages to people with these pumps especially the 2 like Rich has and both of them messaged me today saying I wouldnt be able to buy the Schuco models so Im glad i went my route. Let me know when you get it how much horse yours is and how it works so that we'll know for other people interested.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 22, 2008)

Specs found on precisionmedical site

<table ="products" width="95%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100%"><t><tr><td ="ing">



</td>

</tr>
<tr><td></td></tr>
<tr>
<td>

<table ="specifications" width="100%" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" height="100%">
<t><tr><td colspan="2" ="toping">Specifications</td></tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Dimensions</td>
<td ="sub">

Length 13 1/4" (33.7 cm), Width 8" (20.3 cm), Height 9 3/4" (24.8 cm)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Weight</td>
<td ="sub">

12.6 lbs. (5.7 kg)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Shipping Weight</td>
<td ="sub">

14.5 lbs. (6.6 kg)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Motor</td>
<td ="sub">

120 VAC, 60Hz, 5 Amps</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Vacuum Range</td>
<td ="sub">

0-26 inHg</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Horsepower</td>
<td ="sub">

1/5</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Operating Temperature Range</td>
<td ="sub">

50°F to 104°F (10°C to 40°C)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ="sub">Storage Conditions</td>
<td ="sub">

Temperature: -4°F to 104°F (-20°C to 40°C)
Humidity: Max 95% non-condensing</td></tr></t></table></td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing that I can find out about mine is that it is heavy duty and designed or Hospitals.
<div ="pad1"> <h1 ="bd">Heavy Duty Aspirator - 18" And 6' Suction Tubes And 800cc Canister, 1 unit</h1> More From _Contemporary Products Inc._
Item # K0340
Manufacturer # 6260
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <t><tr> <td rowspan="2" valign="top" width="125">

<div ="pad2" style="clear: both;" align="center">

see larger image </td> <td valign="top"> <h3>Our Price: $374.22</h3> List Price: $534.60
On Sale! 30% Off</span> 

Usually ships in 24 hours</td> </tr> <tr> </tr></t></table> <div style="padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px;"> 
<a name="Top"></a> <table width="400" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <t><tr> <td ="bline" width="10"></td> <td ="atab" width="120">Product Details</td> <td ="bline" width="10"></td> <td ="bline" width="120">
</td> <td ="bline" width="10"></td> <td ="bline" width="120">
</td> <td ="bline" width="25"></td> </tr> </t></table> <ul><li style="list-style-: url(http://s.iMed.com/Global/toc_bullet.gif);">Description[/list] <h3>Description:<a name="Deion"></a></h3> 

 <hr size="1" width="350" align="left" noshade="noshade"> <div ="pad4">[*]Vibration-free, easy-to-read regulator gauge provides accurate readings.[*]Quick-connect tubing for all connections[*]Thermal protected motor helps prevent pump damage.[*]Permanent lubrication for long-term maintenance-free operation.[*]High-impact plastic base eliminates corrosion and reduces noise. [*]Sealed, water-tight on/off switch[*]Adjustable vacuum range up to 22" of mercury.[*]Plastic holder accommodates most brands of canisters.[*]Disposable canister with float valve precludes overflow
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 22, 2008)

So does this mean everyone is tired of brake bleeders? Heck, this is the only exercise I get nowadays. I'm strengthening my grip. But given my effort to minimize physical exertion, perhaps I should give this a try. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## gaudet (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked too, and couldn't find any more info either. I'd guess that you have a 1/5 hp unit coming your way. Take it from me, a respiratory therapist, these things really suck.................





And I mean that in a positive way


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey gaudet,..... Why didn't you tell us about the pump before you won it???






Looks nice, I hope it really sucks.



(I mean has good vacume.)


----------



## gaudet (Dec 24, 2008)

Rocky Top said:


> Hey gaudet,..... Why didn't you tell us about the pump before you won it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause I didn't want to get in a bidding war with you guys..................





If I see any more of em I'll post it........


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 24, 2008)

But we are your friends. We would never bid against you. Were is the trust?




I do not need one. Yet when Appleman has one and Wade has one and even gaudet has one, Well shouldn't I have one? 


Good luck with it and tell us what you think about it when you get to use it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2008)

Got mine today which was very fast. I dont think it was ever used. While looking it up and trying to find more info out about the unit yesterday, the only thing I found out more was that the company is actually out of my state.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2008)

Just degassed my Black Currant using my new pump. I put the overflow canister from my brake bleeder in for now as Gaudet is hooking me up with the real canisters. Man did this make short work of degassing. This unit is so quite also and actually is the same color as my horizontal encapsular. Cant wait to do some racking now.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 24, 2008)

Rocky Top said:


> But we are your friends. We would never bid against you. Were is the trust?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see I was wise to wait to announce it.





I don't have it yet, but its coming. Hope to get it by next year. And from the sounds of it YOU should have one too 

Wade, I'll have to get with you or Appleman on the specifics of degassing with this apparatus. I think I got the racking figured out easy enough. Now I need to get a spare carboy just for racking.................. Does this obsession ever end????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a brake bleeder so I just snagged 1 of the fittings that came with that and inserted it into my hose, then you just insert that fitting into the bung and start off slow with the vacuum slowly turning it up. I believe that you could just insert the hose into 1 of the Orange carboy caps though.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 25, 2008)

All you guys with vacuum pumps are going to become wimps. I was using a Vacuvin until I recently bought a brake bleeder. I can't wait to shake your hands at Winestock and demonstrate the grip I'm developing from using the brake bleeder.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 25, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> All you guys with vacuum pumps are going to become wimps. I was using a Vacuvin until I recently bought a brake bleeder. I can't wait to shake your hands at Winestock and demonstrate the grip I'm developing from using the brake bleeder.



You enjoy that brake bleeder and the carpal tunnel


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 25, 2008)

Vacuvin???? Brake bleeder???? Vacume pump???? I use a plasitic spoon!!!!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 25, 2008)

Please avoid the rotator cuff injury


----------



## grapeman (Dec 25, 2008)

I missed it yesterday that you got yours Wade. Is degassing easy or what? Nice Christmas present there! Gaudet like Wade says, just make a connection to the bung or carboy cap and turn it on slow. At first the bubbles really come up fast. When they slow down again, turn the vacuum up some more and keep increasing until you get to about 20-22 in vacuum. Let it run for a few minutes and you are done. Total time ~5 minutes.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaudet, do you need a fitting for your hose to a bung as I have a few and I can include 1 in the wine shipment to you. Just let me know if you use a silicone bung or rubber bung.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a brake bleeder too, and we have all kinds of neat connections I can get from work. I also have the orange caps for the carboys. I should be ok on that end.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like we will be all set soon. I just have to get a whole house filter and will mount this on my wall behind the carboys. Rich what filters do you use, not the string looking ones right or are those fine?What micron do you suggest and where do you get them, I see Valley Vintner has some very small micron filters but they are pricey, may eventually pick up 1 or 2 to try and sterile filter a batch but mostly just want to polish a white wine. Do we want to stray from Carbon filters?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2008)

DFW, Ive been using the brake bleeder for 2 years now so my right hnad looks like the hand on that guy in the movie Hellboy!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

Wade I did start out with filters from Valley Vintner to get going. I got the 1, 2, 5 and .45 filters. I am by no means a filter expert and don't use them often. They aren't string filters, but I'm not sure. The expensive .45 filter is a totally different material and I have not even used it yeat. I would only do that on one to try to get as sterile as I can. I may use it one a larger batch this year.


The last batch of filters I got, I ordered somewhere else. I got the same filter numbers as Valley Vintners, but the other place had them a lot cheaper. I know you will ask, but no I don't remember where it was. I will look it up some time for you.


----------



## Scott (Dec 26, 2008)

wade said:


> DFW, Ive been using the brake bleeder for 2 years now so my right hnad looks like the hand on that guy in the movie Hellboy!




Wade that's not from the brake bleeder


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## HD93 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Wade, from what I've read on another forum, you should stay away from carbon filters for they will strip your wine of flavor and color and you'll end up with alcohol water. After all that work!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

I was pretty much thinking the same thing and wanted to hear that from others. I have seen some pretty tight filters like 1 micron at Lowes for like $9 for a twin pack and thats pretty much all Ill ever need, I may try to streile filter a wine just to do it with 1 of those .25 micron filters after I do some resaerch to find some cheaoer and get some money to buy some which could be quite some time. i really wasnt looking forward to this purchase but since it will save my back it will probaly save my job!


----------



## HD93 (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently picked up the filter housing at a surplus store for $10 and I think the filters were $2.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 29, 2008)

<table ="tableBorder" style="table-layout: fixed;" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><t><tr ="msgableRow"><tr ="msgableRow"><td ="msgLineDevider" valign="top" height="150">

<div ="msg" style="overflow: auto; : left;">
Got mine in this afternoon. Although it isn't impressive in size, this
dog does hunt. It looked to be perfectly new. They shipped it with
some brand new tubing, so I hooked it up and sanitized a drilled one
size fits all stopper and got a tubing connector. I put it on the
orange blossom mead and set the vacuum to -5 inches of pressure. let
it set for a minute and saw a few bubbles rise up. after the 1 minute
mark I set it to -10, more bubbles, set it to -15 and it came to life
with bubbles. Let it set there for 2 mins and then set it to -20 for 2
minutes. It was still bubbling somewhat at the end, but I figured it
had been degassed enough. Looks like it will work great for
degassing. I'll have to test it later for racking.......... 

</td></tr></tr></t></table>


----------



## gaudet (Dec 29, 2008)

Another vacuum on the bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=170289904421&amp;category=100184&amp;_trksid=p3907.m263&amp;_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

I was on call. I got a call and ran out the door. I forgot to place a bid! Did anyone here get it?


----------



## smikes (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm, everyones buying pumps, mabey I too shall look into this vacuum craze.........




Though I can't seem to hit Ebay at the right time!!!!!!


----------



## BSW1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen any carboy specifications on how much pressure or vacuum they will take before imploding or exploding? I have read horror stories about this happening but have never seen anything about how much they can take.


Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

I have never gone above 25" on a full carboy and never had any problems with that and must say that is all you need.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

Just remember when buying 1 of these that it doesnt have to be new as the only thing that touches your wine is racking canes and your racking hose.


----------



## BSW1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is a good article on the subject

http://www.winemakermag.com/component/resource/article/537-operating-in-a-vacuum-wine-kits


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, the ole Mortuary Pump story from Tim....... I loved that one.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

I love that article, Ive read it before but had to read it again. thanks for sharing!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 27, 2009)

More suction pumps on the BAY. Do your research before buying them on the seller, shipping, etc. They look like good units, but you might want to dig a little deeper.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Medical-Industries-Suction-Pump-Portable_W0QQitemZ120366603030QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item120366603030&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&amp;_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHUCO-VACUUM-SUCTION-PUMP-VAC-MODEL-130_W0QQitemZ370149338341QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Pumps?hash=item370149338341&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&amp;_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats a damn good deal, hope someone grabs it right up. just remember everyone, not all these sellers will sell these units to us, some will only sell to licensed medical workers so bidding on an item without messaging the seller will start up a nightmare. Just make sure, they almost all have a disclaimere about this but Ebay makes them print this so message the seller as you might be able to buy a very nice unit!


----------



## admiral (Jan 27, 2009)

Great prices! Units look great. I hope someone here gets them.


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting. I can't imagine why there would be an FDA limitation on who might buy a vucuum pump??!!


----------



## markg (Jan 29, 2009)

I think because they are used. You never know who and what they were aspirating. That's why you may want to be a little concerned with used medical equipment. After all, this is for wine YOUR drinking.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2009)

When using for what we use it for there is no need to worry if you get new hoses as thats the only thing that touches your wine.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 29, 2009)

There is relatively little that lysol © or a 10% bleach solution can't kill. You can alway get the filters, tubing, and canisters brand new as well. So that shouldn't stop you. I would think its more for preventing the garage liposuction from occurring. You can get vacuum pumps from Harbor freight. You can get the gauges, canisters, and filters off ebay or google search. 

And to add to wade's comment, nothing really touches your wine if you are careful. You can sanitize and sterilize all connections before use.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 29, 2009)

wade said:


> Thats a damn good deal, hope someone grabs it right up. just remember everyone, not all these sellers will sell these units to us, some will only sell to licensed medical workers so bidding on an item without messaging the seller will start up a nightmare. Just make sure, they almost all have a disclaimere about this but Ebay makes them print this so message the seller as you might be able to buy a very nice unit!



You might tell them you are a registered respiratory therapist. That might be enough to get them to sell it to you. But if they push it further and ask for a license number then you might be SOL


----------



## smikes (Mar 9, 2009)

Couldn't resist and grabbed a pump on Ebay.


Now have a question on the water filters:


I picked up a GE Smartwater model GXWH04F, but could not see any filters smaller than 5 micron. Home Depot.


What brand did you gents find the 1 micron filters?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.advancedwaterfilters.com...ual-gradient-density-25-1-micron-20-x-45.html


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2009)

Valley Vintner is a source of some better filters, but are more money. 


http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&amp;Product_Code=WE-30-4860&amp;Category_Code=PF


If you buy one, check the brand on the label and then look up a cheaper source online. I don't remember who I found right now.


I just looked up the one Wade listed. Ouch!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.advancedwaterfilters.com/filter-products/sediment-filter-dual-gradient-density-25-1-micron-20-x-45.html

Yep $36 a filter........... that ends up being a little over a dollar a bottle for a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp 


Other filter companies:
http://www.criticalprocess.com/default.htm
http://www.micronfiltercartridges.com/


----------



## smikes (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I actually found this one which is a little cheaper in shipping than micronfiltercartridges.


www.H2ofilters.com




Now I need to pick up some fittings for the canister and some hose, another long racking caneand I am off to the races!


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 18, 2009)

appleman, where can I get a unit like you have for degassing wine? 




Never mind, just put a $37 bid on a vacuum pump on EBay. 
I will know in 3 days whether I won.


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 18, 2009)

wade, I just bid on a Schuco model #130. Hope I win.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 16, 2009)

just reviewing this topic....how did/does the Schuco model #130 work out?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

My friend has one and I think Appleman has this also. My friends works great although I dont think he can hold a vacuum like mine can or he just didnt understand how to do so.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is a different brand than that one, but same idea. Just remember Al that you need to rack into a carboy that can take vacuum. It transfers the wine, but you can't go into an open top container. They would well for all those 3 gallon carboys you bought.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2009)

Appleman is right. The vessel being racked from doesnt have to be able to hold a vacuum but the vessel being racked to does, at least to a small extent. I would think it could be a slightly collapsible container as you dont need to apply much vacuum to rack. I typically only turn my suction onto around 5-8" of vacuum to rack.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2009)

wait a minute.....the vessel that the fluid is going 'into' has to be able to hold a vacuum? my early morning head is not grasping this


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2009)

Look at the picture below and it will help you understand it Al.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2009)

i got ya....that set up doe snot look like it puts a huge vacuum pressure that will really pull on the glass...it is more a neutral thing since fluid is coming in and buttressing....my issue will be the flex tanks...i suspect they dont handle a negative pressure quite as well.....i think i am going to look more to a simple transfer pump...thanks for clearing that up for me Wade...the picture really helped


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2009)

I think with for your volume you may want something a little more heavy duty but I think Rich uses the same thing and has no problem. It doesnt put much strain on the vessel during racking at all but yo do need a good seal to get it stated pulling or nothing will happen except youll just pull air.A March pump or even a dishwasher pump may be good for you as they are SS and food grade. You could check out Home brew supply store as they would carry a March pump, they are used totransfer hot liquids and are self priming I believe.


----------



## markg (Oct 17, 2009)

Again, I posted this before but just think about this. I also use a vacuum pump and it's great, convenient, and limits the exposure of air/wine. But remember.. these were aspirators and may have been subjected to less than clean air. The problem arise when you shut the pump "off". Any vacuum, anywhere will will equalize. You don't want atmospheric air entering the carboy via reverse through the pump. That will allow clean air to pass through the pump valves, pump oil, (yes all these pumps have oil in them and not mineral oil), and reverse through all the ports this aspirator has been subjected through it's entire life. You must think comfortably on how you want to handle the transfer after the vacuum. My suggestion is to install 2 ball valves (1 between the pump &amp; receiving carboy, &amp; 1 between the two carboys) this way you can stop the vacuum and re- pressurization via the pump. The other valve will allow you to stop drawing from the transfering carboy. This is helpful as when you even shut the vacuum, the transfer will continue for some time or until you have an equalized pressure. You want to stop transfer so you don't suck the transfer carboy dry and then pull in straight air and bubbles into your newly transfered carboy. Once you have your new carboy full, and if there is still a vacuum in it (which it will) the gasses in the wine will usually help if not completely equalize the carboy internal pressure, so now you can remove the the rubber stoppers and hoses. I forgot, I also have a small vacuum gauge inline also so I know the status of my carboy. My main reason again for this post is "Don't let the air from the pump return to your carboy!".


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay, finally got my Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler and hooked it up to my vacuum pump and bottled my Chilean Malbec. Took 3 bottles to get it set and am in love!!!!!!!!! I bottled this batch in about 5 minutes instead of 20 with the wand. For anyone with a vacuum pump I surely recommend this unit and Im sure it works as great without the pump. Just 1 more cheap tool that makes 1 of the not so fun parts of wine making better.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm glad you like it also Wade. When I'm in a hurry I just use the autosiphon and wand, and it ends up taking longer then the few minutes it takes to get the Buon Wino set up. It is even better when you have more to do. A couple hundred bottles goes much quicker with this setup.


I have missed this post for a while now somehow. Maghvac - the aspirator I have was a new never used one. It also has a built in guage and allows pressure regulation. When almost full or done, just back off on the vacuum to about 4 inches. When full or any air, just hit the switch and it stops. I then just pop the top which is easy with less than 5 inches vac. 


The model I have is also an oilless model and never requires oiling. It also will run constantly for a half hour if need be with no heating up.


Al did you ever get set up with a transfer pump? There are many options available. You can set up with a Shurflo pump that transfers about 3 gallons a minute. You can get them in either 12 v dc or 120 ac. They are under a hundred bucks and with a prescreen filter, they will pump without problems. They are tapped for 1/2 inch so they aren't big, but will move a lot of wine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2009)

I never saw Marks post either. I have 2 filters inline before anything can get from the pump to the wine and the overflow tank and mine is also oiless.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks Rich...i will google that...i was not happy w the one i purchased....it did not hold a prime to my satisfaction..gonna HAVE to be in a better position next season on this matter


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's an FYI for everyone. The reason these pumps are not sold to whomever wants them is that the equipment type has gone through the FDA certification process and is now deemed controlled medical equipment. Controlled medical equipment, by it's nature, can only be sold to or upon the order of a licensed physician. It has to do with tracking for recall purposes, since it is technically a medical device. So technically speaking, it is a violation to sell a FDA controlled vacuum pump w/o a signed physician's order, but it's not like you're trying to buy your own CT unit. The FDA is not going to do an audit on the distributors of vacuum pumps, especially 2 or 3 distributors removed, so that is why some will sell to you and others won't.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Question that has been hinted at, but not really asked, as I can see. I know that the Better Bottles won't handle the vacuum necessary for degassing, but will they handle the vacuum (-5") necessary for racking?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 28, 2009)

I asked that question of the seller and was told, "No, our auctions are open to all public purchases."

It's a good idea to ask that question before you bid.
</font>


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont know the answer to that ratflinger, are you the same ratflinger from Brewhaus? Thanks for informing us on why some wont sell us these units.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2009)

ratflinger said:


> Question that has been hinted at, but not really asked, as I can see. I know that the Better Bottles won't handle the vacuum necessary for degassing, but will they handle the vacuum (-5") necessary for racking?




Yes this question has been asked before and I will tell you, the Better Bottles willNOT hold the vacuum needed to transfer either. The sides collapse at around 1 inch or less. Now this is the receiving container I am speaking of. The source container can be anything since the racking cane just sits in it. The vacuum created into the other vessel allows the wine to be forced into the racking cane so the vacuum is not needed at the source.


----------



## admiral (Nov 29, 2009)

appleman said:


> ratflinger said:
> 
> 
> > Question that has been hinted at, but not really asked, as I can see. I know that the Better Bottles won't handle the vacuum necessary for degassing, but will they handle the vacuum (-5") necessary for racking?
> ...



Appleman's answer is, of course, correct. When I got started with wine
making, I bought several better bottles. Since I have begun using a pump, the better bottles have gone unused except when absolutely needed and then only as secondary fermenters (I then rack with an auto siphon.)


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently those bottles aren't as better as they claim. =)


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

When you're racking with one of these, does the vacuum continue to draw air out of the original carboy after the liquid has been moved? What I mean is, do you have to be careful to avoid a big rush of air at the end of the rack? And if so, what's a good strategy?


----------



## gaudet (Nov 29, 2009)

yes it will. Just be prepared to shut off the vacuum from the source side. I kink off the tubing between the aspirator and receiving carboy. Then remove the tubing from the top of the carboy cap and shut off the pump. Otherwise you will get a whole bunch of air with 21% oxygen in it......


----------



## Joanie (Nov 29, 2009)

Has somene written up a cheat sheet for all this?


----------



## gaudet (Nov 29, 2009)

Wade has some diagrams.






Just remember that simply turning off the machine will not immediately stop the vacuum. To stop it immediately you have to kink off the tubing. I recommend taking or kinking the tubing off from the aspirator pump side. That will stop the flow immediately.

When you start out with the empty carboy, you remove all the air from it before the liquid will start moving. So at that stage you don't have to worry about oxygenating your wine. Just the end stage when you are finishing up your transfer. Play around with an empty carboy and water until you get comfortable with what you need to do to stop the flow.

If you have any friends in the nursing profession, ask them to get you a five in one connector for suction tubing. Its a double coned (tapered) connection tube that will fit to just about any size tubing that will work with your pump. This piece fits perfectly into bungs and the orange carboy caps.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet! Getting the connector will keep me busy while waiting for the aspirator to arrive.

Gee, I'm glad I asked about that. I was thinking about it all this morning, sort of walking it through in my head and it occurred to me that the O2 at the end could be a problem. Thanks so much for the tips and info.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually I can turn my pressure knob on mine and stop all pressure going in or out on mine when the pump is off so I dont need to kink my hose.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the 5 in 1 connector I am talking about........

Maybe your pump is different Wade, but its just quicker to disconnect for me.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Gaudet. Visual aids: always a good thing when learning new stuff.



Wade, I'll have to see if mine can do that when it comes in.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 29, 2009)

wade said:


> I dont know the answer to that ratflinger, are you the same ratflinger from Brewhaus? Thanks for informing us on why some wont sell us these units.



That would be I.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2009)

I myself don't worry about shutting the vacuum off totally and holding a vacuum. If you run it up gradually to about 20-22 in vacuum and let it run for about 5 minutes. Turn off the pump and repeat another time or two until all you get are the bigger fish type bubbles and you are all set. I also don't worry about 02 backing back into the carboy, since it will be topped back up after finishing degassing (you remove about a cup to give you a bit of room for all the bubbles to come up to). I'm probably not as anal about all of it as I could be, but that's the way I do it. You could squirt in a bit of argon or C02 after if worried about it that much.


----------



## markg (Nov 29, 2009)

Brewgirl. When I vac/rack, i leave the racking cane above the liquid in the receiving carboy. This way a series of things happen. You are acually splash racking and the vacuum is pulling to 02 out. Also, at the end of the racking, as long as the cane is out of the liquid, any 02 entering the crboy will be sucked into to pump and not through the liquid. But you should have mini ball valves in all your lines so you have the capabilities to shut any portion of the vacuum system. I posted my sequence about a month ago. But everyone must remember. Whenever you have a vacuum... and then it equalizes... you are indroducing air... period. What I try to do is at the end of the vacuum, I shut the ball valves and let the 02 (already in the wine) to help equalized and break the vacuum. Even if you have a regulator on your pump, air will back flow from your pump to your carboy. Just keep the racking cane out of the liquid.


----------



## ratflinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, my vacuum pump came in this week. Now I just need to find cheap glass carboys


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck with that 1!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I just racked and degassed FIVE batches of wine with the new aspirator. You are right - this thing rocks.







I think I'm going to try bottling this weekend too. Bwah-ha-haaaa...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2009)

SSWWWWWEEEETTTT. Glad it worked well for you. Have fun bottling.


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 14, 2010)

Is this a model that you guys use.....The guy selling it said that it only goes to 15 psi....Looking to pick one up


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=170429521391&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks like what some of the guys use. 15 inches of vacuum doesn't seem like quite enough, he might be wrong about that. Most of them go to around 22. The price is good but closes soon so I figured I better respond now even though I use a different brand.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wild Duck,Looks just like mine but I also got the glass reservoir for it for $25 ($40 for complete unit including shipping). Goes to 22-25in with no problem and will stay there easily for 30-45 mins.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks like the model my friend has and his goes up to 22' and works well.


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 15, 2010)

brent2489, did you get it off Ebay....That's a great price......


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, the 130 is the model a lot of us have. It will go to 25 in vacuum with no problem. He might not know how to adjust the regulator.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 15, 2010)

Just ordered a different modelfrom ebay yesterday, auto bottle filler from George today. I viewed wade's tutorial several times but do I need any additional fittings or just wait and see what connections are on the pump when I get it next week? Any ideawhere can I get a canister? The unit I purchased did not come with one.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2010)

You can get the canisters on ebay also or at a medical supply co near you or on the web. Any of them will work fine. 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&amp;_nkw=aspirator+canister&amp;_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## RadarLuv (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got some extra canisters. PM me if interested.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 20, 2010)

Just received my pump today. It seems fine looks good, 1/5 hp, 3.5 amps. Problem is it only pulls around 17-17.5. Is that enough for degassing? When I shut the pump off it will very slowly start to leak down. Could this be an air leak around one of the fittings? Could break it down and Teflon tape theregulator and fittings. Any thoughts? 
S


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2010)

With mine I have to crank it all the way up for it to hold a vacuum. As far as vacuum goes thats right where I like mine so IMO it perfect.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2010)

You have a leak somewhere in it. Try using the teflon and see how that helps. You can still work alright with that vacuum anyways if that is all it will pull. I rarely use more than 15 inches- and only then for degassing.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Wade...
I will give it a go tomorrow. Got my bottle filler from George today, I think I am set. You be interested in tasting a Lodi CA All grape Cab thats really young and giving me your 2 cents on where to go with it, if anything but age. Could send you a 375ml.




S


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 24, 2010)

This is awesome!!! Set up the pump yesterday using water. Racking was a breeze. Like Wade and his back, I had Back Surgery 18 months ago and I am now done buying Better Bottles and lifting even those 5 gallon carboys!
I then went to using the Auto Filler. That was a little more challenging. Once I went back and read the instructions on how to adjust the fill level, which I was doing with the screw,(NOT), PERFECT every time. Still a little much in the the overflow but I will play with that today.
Many thanks to all of you that posted experiences and Wade for your tutorial. My Wife thanks you as well, because now she does not have to sit on the floor in the Kitchen and try for Min's at a time to fill a punted bottle with a filler wand!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2010)

I hear ya with those high punted bottles!!! I never had the surgery cause Ive just heard to many bad stories about them and only 1 or 2 better ones. Im glad you like it, it makes racking and bottling a breeze!


----------

